# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: reverse کردن یک فایل ؟

## vB.N3T

سلام <3

دوستان اطلاعاتی در مورد reverse کردن یک فایل ویروس میخواستم
reverse  به استخراچ کد های برنامه از فایل اجرایی میگن ؟

با چه برنامه ای میشه reverse کرد
ممنون

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

از مقاله زير استفاده کنيد ، داخل گوگل اگر جستجو کنيد مقالات زيادي پيدا ميشه ، اين چون حجمش از همه کمتر بود براتون آپلود کردم براي باز کردنش از برنامه DjVuViewer استفاده کنيد .

----------


## Mr.reCoder

به نام خدا...

نوع نرم افزارهای دیکامپایل و دیس اسمبل وابسته به نوع و کامپایلر فایل اجرایی است.
یعنی اگر ویروس در زبانهای VB و دلفی نوشه شده باشد در موارد خواصی میتوان آنها را با نرم افزارهای مختلفی دیکامپایل کرد(VB Decompiler (برای VB) و Dede (برای دلفی))
اگر در زبانهای اسمبلی و C و VC نوشته شده باشد که (IDA(Interactive disassembler  بهترین گزینه است!
اینها همه دی اسمبلر و دیکامپایلر هستند که نام بردم! یعنی بدون اجرای برنامه میتوانی کدهای آنها را بشرطی که Pack یا Encrypt نشده باشند بدست بیاوری!
اما اگر Pack یا Encrypt شده باشند اول باید آنپک یا دکریپت کنی که با استفاده از Debugger ها این کار امکان پذیر است (OllyDBG) ! خطر دیباگرها هم اجرا شدن برنامه (ویروس) هست که باید در یک ماشین مجازی مانند VMWare یا Virtual PC اینکار را انجام بدی...

----------

